# New to Building-First Rod



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Just finished my first rod build. It is a Rainshadow 1267F rated to 2-6 oz. It turned out pretty well for a first try. I used that diamond shrink wrap and hardaloy guides.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

reddog1...
love the choice of colors. looks good
first rod build...WELCOME to the addiction. 
keep building and posting

tight lines


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Thanks

Actually, I made it for my wife...she picked out the colors.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

WAIT A MINUTE.....she fishes and has good taste? 
DUDE KEEP HER!!!!   
Seriously...nice job.

tight lines


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

nice job...


----------



## Gar (Oct 2, 2005)

reddog1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Actually, I made it for my wife...she picked out the colors.


Smart move! Now you can build 2 for yourself without any hassle


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Gar said:


> Smart move! Now you can build 2 for yourself without any hassle


Thats right, I just started a 13'.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

reddog1..........
which blank are you building???


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Rainshadow 1569.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

reddog1...
1569? hmmmmm. I heard heard some negative comments about the 1569. Most being they are "fragile". From what I understand.. Batson made the walls of the blank to thin, trying to cut down on the weight. I haven't built or fished one myself so what I relay is from others. Nomatter...
I did get my hands on one at the rod show back in Feb. and loved the way it felt (though I didn't get to cast it). The weight is great and the 50 50 split is great for hauling it (if you don't have a roof rack). I do have a 1509 and LOVE IT. So ...if you would ...get it built and let us know your take on it. Thanks.

tight lines


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Me too!*

Guys...

Just finished a new rod for my wife too - All Star 1265/2, 10'6", 1-3 oz. She wanted her wraps in pink! I will post photos once I find out how to reduce them in size...

I gave away her old Ugly Stick so I owed her...I also did her foregrip wrap in pink, black, and silver in chevron design. 

Sandcrab



Paully said:


> WAIT A MINUTE.....she fishes and has good taste?
> DUDE KEEP HER!!!!
> Seriously...nice job.
> 
> tight lines


----------

